# Muck Boots



## LickSkillet (Oct 6, 2021)

Who has the Best Deal on Mucks right now. Normal places are full retail prices anyone know of anything on the Insulated Models.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 6, 2021)

keep an eye on camofire they have a deal on some bout once every week


----------



## flintlock hunter (Oct 6, 2021)

I have a pair of MUCKS for probably 5 years now. I tend to only use them down to about 40 degrees, and with a pair of heavyweight Alpaca socks. I like them.
They make a more heavily insulated version than mine, which should be quite a bit warmer.

For temperatures below 20 degrees, I use Rocky 1000 gram thinsulate boots.


----------



## LickSkillet (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks Guys. I just signed up for Camofire didn't realize that had boots. I will keep an eye on there.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 6, 2021)

check out Sierra, its a part of the tj max and marshalls chain of stores, they have some good priced boots and a sale every now n then


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 12, 2021)

****Amazon/$64/TiDiWe-took a chance and just received mine...OUTSTANDING!!!
Basically same as the $150 muckers with neoprne uppers and shoe is flexible.Upper calf height,can use as snake boots.


----------



## JakkBauer (Oct 26, 2021)

muck boots company has been bought and sold a few times in the past few years so you might also look at other brands as they have declined a bit in quality


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 26, 2021)

I believe they are owned by rocky now. Not the quality they used to be


----------

